# Inter Forum Match - GM vs Golf Magic



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Righty ho boys n girls....

Subject to venue & dates, can we have a 'show of hands' so to speak to see who is interested please.

Potential dates now are next spring time.

I've had a chat with Smiffy and we think 1 x big centralised meet would be better and looking at Google Earth, the best place central to pretty much everyone is somewhere between Leeds, Sheffield & Nottingham, so that will be the rough area we will be playing.

Obviously it would also be nice if we had someone from GM towers playing too 

So, who wants to whip these Golf Magic boys pansy asses then folks?

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Hi Keith
     I am quite happy to organise the Golf Magic team, but the only problem I can see is that quite a lot of people will have already earmarked their holiday entitlement this year. I'm more than happy to gauge interest at this stage and hold off until Spring next year (if necessary) to enable as many people to attend as possible. It would be great to hold it around the times you suggest but for me personally that could be difficult. I already have my holiday in August mapped out, and it will be difficult for me to get more time off around then.
The Scotland v England week-end was a great success earlier this year, we could even hold a week-end event of our own on a decent track "up North" (from my point of view) and hold a similar Ryder Cup style event.
I think at the moment it's best that we just gauge interest with the intention of fixing dates and venues up in a month or two's time?
What do you think?
Rob


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

How about end Sept or beginning Oct?  Weather not too bad, cheaper green fees and maybe a deal or two in the offing.

Would be interested depending on dates.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

How about end Sept or beginning Oct?  Weather not too bad, cheaper green fees and maybe a deal or two in the offing.

Would be interested depending on dates.
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying to alienate yourself from me even more having read my holiday thread from last night?  lol

I'm on holiday at the end of September you muppet! 

Next spring would be just as good for me though, it'll certainly give us plenty of time to organise it and do it properly.


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Next spring would be just as good for me though, it'll certainly give us plenty of time to organise it and do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking Keith.
If Leeds (or thereabouts) was decided on as a venue, it's a fair old trek for me. I would need to make a two day trip of it, maybe three. If a jobs worth doing, it's worth doing well goes the old saying. So I'm prepared to wait and get a right old "ding dong" battle organised mate.
Rob


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

How about end Sept or beginning Oct?  Weather not too bad, cheaper green fees and maybe a deal or two in the offing.

Would be interested depending on dates.
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying to alienate yourself from me even more having read my holiday thread from last night?  lol

I'm on holiday at the end of September you muppet! 

Next spring would be just as good for me though, it'll certainly give us plenty of time to organise it and do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

What holiday thread?

BTW there's nothing wrong with miss piggy   

It didn't have to be Sept.  I was just thinking on the lines of the courses still being in decent nick, green fees reducing and accomodation deals being out of season.

Why the feck don't we just do one in Nov in France/Algarve/Checho, checko, che,  oh just delete as necessary.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

This holiday thread!!

lol, can we just stick to somewhere in England?  You might have money to burn but I may have some job explaining away to the missus a few thousand pounds for a golf trip!

I can barely get a game round Temple Newsam when she's off work let alone Azerbijhan


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

[
lol, can we just stick to somewhere in England?
		
Click to expand...

Having just noticed your location Keith, I can see why you suggested Leeds you crafty git!
I quite fancy holding it at Highwoods


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

This holiday thread!!

lol, can we just stick to somewhere in England?  You might have money to burn but I may have some job explaining away to the missus a few thousand pounds for a golf trip!

I can barely get a game round Temple Newsam when she's off work let alone Azerbijhan 

Click to expand...

Azerbijhan?  are there any courses there?
I'll throw another at you then, in another country.  Celtic Manor


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

This holiday thread!!

lol, can we just stick to somewhere in England?  You might have money to burn but I may have some job explaining away to the missus a few thousand pounds for a golf trip!

I can barely get a game round Temple Newsam when she's off work let alone Azerbijhan 

Click to expand...

Azerbijhan?  are there any courses there?
I'll throw another at you then, in another country.  Celtic Manor  

Click to expand...

Thats a good shout, however won't it be shut by next spring in readyness for the Ryder Cup?


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

[
lol, can we just stick to somewhere in England?
		
Click to expand...

Having just noticed your location Keith, I can see why you suggested Leeds you crafty git!
I quite fancy holding it at Highwoods
   

Click to expand...

lol, it does seem devious I know, but open Google Earth, and look at the map of somewhere central between Glasgow/Edinburgh and the south coast...central of that is Sheffield, i'm just lucky I happen to live 30 mins from Sheffield


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

I'll throw another at you then, in another country.  Celtic Manor  

Click to expand...

Cost could be a little prohibitive for some if it were held there Vig. I can't play the course for toffee either (have tried 3 or 4 times) but of course that's irrelevant isn't it?


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

I'll throw another at you then, in another country.  Celtic Manor  

Click to expand...

Cost could be a little prohibitive for some if it were held there Vig. I can't play the course for toffee either (have tried 3 or 4 times) but of course that's irrelevant isn't it?


Click to expand...

That would depend on which forum you were representing


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Smiffy has already sworn his allegiance to the dark side, Golf Magic is more important to him than his buddies here


----------



## medwayjon (May 17, 2009)

I would be in, dependant on various factors.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Smiffy has already sworn his allegiance to the dark side, Golf Magic is more important to him than his buddies here 

Click to expand...

I joined the Golf Magic site about a month before here so feel that it is my natural home....
Plus the place isn't full of poofters


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Smiffy has already sworn his allegiance to the dark side, Golf Magic is more important to him than his buddies here 

Click to expand...

I joined the Golf Magic site about a month before here so feel that it is my natural home....
Plus the place isn't full of poofters


Click to expand...

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh such animosity!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh such animosity!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo!!
Just a bit of jocular gamesmanship mate


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

ooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh such animosity!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo!!
Just a bit of jocular gamesmanship mate


Click to expand...

Bring your "cup" on Wednesday Smiffy,  Gamesmanship in Yorkshire normally starts with a kick in the nads


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Bring your "cup" on Wednesday Smiffy,  Gamesmanship in Yorkshire normally starts with a kick in the nads   

Click to expand...

I find a hefty fart at the top of the opponents backswing usually does the trick


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2009)

Ok, stick me and Jan down for that


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

*<u>Team Golf Monthly*</u>
KeefG
Vig
medwayjon
Bobmac
teegirl
		
Click to expand...

The lads say..."we're not scared yet"


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2009)

The lads say..."we're not scared yet"


Click to expand...

No-one from the golf magic team gets a V-easy till AFTER the match


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

The lads say..."we're not scared yet"


Click to expand...

No-one from the golf magic team gets a V-easy till AFTER the match  

Click to expand...

Why do I hear "jacksie" going through my head again Bob?


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

The lads say..."we're not scared yet"


Click to expand...

No-one from the golf magic team gets a V-easy till AFTER the match  

Click to expand...

Bobert, you aren't going to do a car boot are you?  

BTW are you taking a spare to beau desert?


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

The lads say..."we're not scared yet"


Click to expand...

No-one from the golf magic team gets a V-easy till AFTER the match  

Click to expand...

And even then they will be shoved right up their arses


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2009)

BTW are you taking a spare to beau desert?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

BTW are you taking a spare to beau desert?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe  

Click to expand...

oi, go and hijack someone else's thread, we have important business to discuss on this one!!!


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

Smiffy, how many have expressed an interest on the golf madgit site?


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Smiffy, how many have expressed an interest on the golf madgit site?
		
Click to expand...

Hang on.
I'll check and edit the post in a sec....

Errrr........15 have expressed an interest, including one young lady.
Come on Golf Monthly. Surely you can rise to the challenge?
I reckon if we limit it to 12 (maybe 16) a team that would make for a good day?


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

I don't want to hijack the other thread on this
What about Woodhall spa.
If people want to make a weekend/2 day event then make it somewhere special and with plenty of accomodation


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Errrr........15 have expressed an interest, including one young lady.
		
Click to expand...

Half of that 15 are regular posters on here but have said they'd prefer to play for t'other lot, I feel unloved


----------



## Atticus_Finch (May 17, 2009)

The lads say..."we're not scared yet"


Click to expand...

No-one from the golf magic team gets a V-easy till AFTER the match  

Click to expand...

Bob, Are there any threads on this forum where you're not going to mention your V-Easy?

I'm aware that it all may be mentioned in a jocular way,but people have been banned for much less.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

I don't want to hijack the other thread on this
What about Woodhall spa.
If people want to make a weekend/2 day event then make it somewhere special and with plenty of accomodation
		
Click to expand...

Where is that?


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/how-to-find-us/


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Green fee's are a bit steep, especially if we're looking at 27 or 36 holes, its going to push the cost up a lot


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2009)

Fair point. Message understood. sorry


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

I don't want to hijack the other thread on this
What about Woodhall spa.
If people want to make a weekend/2 day event then make it somewhere special and with plenty of accomodation
		
Click to expand...

That's what I would prefer to do.
Long trek for me, and a two dayer to there would whet my appetite.
Or theres http://www.yourgolftravel.com/breadsall-priory.html


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

Green fee's are a bit steep, especially if we're looking at 27 or 36 holes, its going to push the cost up a lot 

Click to expand...

Winter offer looks good Â£125
http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/special-offers/


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Fair point. Message understood. sorry  

Click to expand...

That's OK Bob.
We'll go v easy on you from here on in....

ooops!


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

Green fee's are a bit steep, especially if we're looking at 27 or 36 holes, its going to push the cost up a lot 

Click to expand...

Winter offer looks good Â£125
http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/special-offers/

Click to expand...

Looks ok, apart from that very last little snippet at the end "handicap certs required"....thats me not playing then  lol


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

Wouldn't be hard to get an H/C cert, plenty of time.

How strict would they be with two well known golf institutions taking part?


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

True.  Worth looking into in a bit more detail I suppose then huh?


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Looks ok, apart from that very last little snippet at the end "handicap certs required"....thats me not playing then  lol
		
Click to expand...

Haven't you got a printer then???????


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

What you think Smiffy?


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

lol, yes I have!


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

What you think Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

About what Vig???


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

What you think Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

About what Vig???
  

Click to expand...

Woodhall!


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

What you think Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

About what Vig???
  

Click to expand...

Woodhall!
		
Click to expand...

I must be honest, it's one of the courses that I've always wanted to visit. Thing is, we don't want to price it out of the reach of everybody, but if it was reasonable then I'd be up for it. It would certainly make it a trip to remember wouldn't it?
This is why I suggested leaving until Spring next year. OK it's going to cost a few bob but with enough notice, those people who really wanted to play it could tuck away a few quid every month to pay for it.
I'd be quite happy to hold a central "kitty" that people could contribute to, to ensure that they make it.
I mean a fiver a month would give you Â£50.00 towards it between now and then wouldn't it?
Rob


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

What you think Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

About what Vig???
  

Click to expand...

Woodhall!
		
Click to expand...

I must be honest, it's one of the courses that I've always wanted to visit. Thing is, we don't want to price it out of the reach of everybody, but if it was reasonable then I'd be up for it. It would certainly make it a trip to remember wouldn't it?
This is why I suggested leaving until Spring next year. OK it's going to cost a few bob but with enough notice, those people who really wanted to play it could tuck away a few quid every month to pay for it.
I'd be quite happy to hold a central "kitty" that people could contribute to, to ensure that they make it.
I mean a fiver a month would give you Â£50.00 towards it between now and then wouldn't it?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Â£50, that's the drinks sorted from 6-8 then


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2009)

Â£50, that's the drinks sorted from 6-8 then  

Click to expand...

What is it with you Northerners and drink????

Oh I've just remembered. An early night after a glass of lemonade is no good to you butt ugly gits.
You don't do "beauty sleep" do you?


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

Â£50, that's the drinks sorted from 6-8 then  

Click to expand...

What is it with you Northerners and drink????

Oh I've just remembered. An early night after a glass of lemonade is no good to you butt ugly gits.
You don't do "beauty sleep" do you?


Click to expand...

You Southern git!  Don't you ever come on here and use language like that!
The last person that mentioned lemonade to me got grounded for a week!


----------



## TonyN (May 17, 2009)

I'm in, anything to battle the honour for GM!


----------



## bobmac (May 17, 2009)

An early night after a glass of lemonade is no good to you butt ugly gits.
You don't do "beauty sleep" do you?


Click to expand...

Thats fighting talk  where I come from..............Thats why I moved


----------



## medwayjon (May 17, 2009)

These northerners, wouldnt know the meaning of drinking until they have joined a chatham boy or had a day out with the yid army.

That gnats-pee you lot drink, bah!

What you want is a shed load of stella, red-stripe or hurlimanns along with various shorts.


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

These northerners, wouldnt know the meaning of drinking until they have joined a chatham boy or had a day out with the yid army.

That gnats-pee you lot drink, bah!

What you want is a shed load of stella, red-stripe or hurlimanns along with various shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine, but what would we drink once we've got warmed up?


----------



## Eejit (May 17, 2009)

You would need various (pairs of)shorts after drinking Red Stripe, Stella & Hurllimans. ;0)


----------



## stevek1969 (May 17, 2009)

These northerners, wouldnt know the meaning of drinking until they have joined a chatham boy or had a day out with the yid army.

That gnats-pee you lot drink, bah!

What you want is a shed load of stella, red-stripe or hurlimanns along with various shorts.
		
Click to expand...

There classed as soft drinks north of the border, where men are men and women are glad of it


----------



## vig (May 17, 2009)

These northerners, wouldnt know the meaning of drinking until they have joined a chatham boy or had a day out with the yid army.

That gnats-pee you lot drink, bah!

What you want is a shed load of stella, red-stripe or hurlimanns along with various shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine, but what would we drink once we've got warmed up? 

Click to expand...

I brush my teeth with stella  

If you know where we are going to have a drink can you let them know in advance so they can get some extra in for after lunch.

Thing about southern shandy drinkers is they don't have a head on their pints.
I had to stop a bartender scraping mine off once


----------



## KeefG (May 17, 2009)

They all drink pimms dont they?


----------

